
Historically Hollow: The Cries of Populism - mhb
https://www.econlib.org/historically-hollow-the-cries-of-populism/
======
Apocryphon
“If we’re talking about the year 1900, I’m afraid we’ll never really know. Yet
what I’ve seen with my own eyes during the last fifteen years has done much to
cement my out-of-sample confidence.”

If the author alleges that populists have their heads in the clouds, he must
have his head in the sand. Because this article is as full of rhetoric and
bereft or facts and figures as he claims them to be. All emotional appeals, no
real analysis.

~~~
cromwellian
Isn’t that the same as the privacy populists who obsess about data, most of
whom lived in advanced democracies in which the data isn’t used for serious
assaults on people, where most of the harmof theoretical, imagined, or hasn’t
happened yet (eg your insurance company gets your social networking data and
uses it to deny you coverage)

There certainly is a reason to have rigorous privacy and principle of
minimalism, especially if you live ina police state without civil liberties,
but a lot of arguments you are on HN are emotional and hyperbolic just like
the OP. It seems the more privileged someone is, the more their hierarchy of
needs is met, the more they catastrophize things.

~~~
acollins1331
The data isn't being used, yet. As safeguards continue to erode and storage
becomes more massive it's impossible to think it wouldn't be used improperly.
I'm no fan of trump, but what would the Mueller report have looked like if
every site he visited and phone number he dialed and text message he had sent
since he was a child was stored in a US govt server they could've just walked
into. If you don't see this is a system that will destroy our advanced
democracies through perfect surveillance and blacknail, then I question the
amount of thought you've put into this area.

------
ArtRichards
Im not sure if this is satire...

~~~
TheAsprngHacker
I don't think the article is satire. The website seems to be a right-
libertarian website, meaning that it promotes laissez-faire capitalism.

